# What to take herping?



## CountryTriton (Mar 12, 2009)

What do you guys take when you go herping? i.e. Snake bite kit, camera, etc...


----------



## amazonian (Mar 12, 2009)

A shovel 
I havn't been in years, but I usually just take a camera, and a snake hook.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 12, 2009)

I take a snake hook, a camera, a torch, a notepad and a first-aid kit. 

When I travel Aus I want to take rats with me


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 12, 2009)

amazonian said:


> A shovel



Otherwise known as a "Copperhead Catcher" when I was living down south


----------



## mark83 (Mar 12, 2009)

hope this helps. camera!


----------



## iceman (Mar 12, 2009)

just a camera an me smokes.


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 12, 2009)

Aerogard...


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 12, 2009)

Smokes, bourbon, camera and phone....... all the essentials


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 12, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Aerogard...


 Is an essential!


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 12, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Is an essential!


 
Found out the hard way on my last trip!!!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 12, 2009)

a mate who knows good spots....


----------



## krusty (Mar 12, 2009)

car,camera,head light,smokes and plenty of ice coffee.


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Mar 12, 2009)

camera, spare memory cards and batteries, a compression bandage and mobile phone.


----------



## spoonman (Mar 12, 2009)

no one takes water?


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Mar 12, 2009)

I used to take a bottle of water, nowdays I have a huge drink before walking so it all sloshes around and I dont have to worry about anything besides where the next critter is


----------



## JasonL (Mar 13, 2009)

spoonman said:


> no one takes water?



I drink from the creeks.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 13, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I drink from the creeks.


 
I think I'd die drinking water from any of the creeks near me. :lol:


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 13, 2009)

spoonman said:


> no one takes water?


 If i run out of bourbon, i dig a hole and put leaves and a tin can in the bottom with plastic and a rock over the top :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 13, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> If i run out of bourbon, i dig a hole and put leaves and a tin can in the bottom with plastic and a rock over the top :lol:


 good on ya malcom


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 13, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> good on ya malcom


 I do the same when im chasing Garden skinks in the front yard:lol:


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

omg_a_gecko said:


> I used to take a bottle of water, nowdays I have a huge drink before walking so it all sloshes around and I dont have to worry about anything besides where the next critter is


 And tree

Well I know I don't take a pillow case (unless I am planning on spending the night).

Ice coffee sounds good mmmm Shouldn't drink and herp, especially with a snake hook!:shock:


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> I do the same when im chasing Garden skinks in the front yard:lol:


 
LOL, I'm guilty of that one though.


----------



## kupper (Mar 13, 2009)

a mate ! just incase you get your car bogged in sand and need someone to help dig!


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 13, 2009)

pillow cases and small containers


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 13, 2009)

A plummers camera, red bull and any female company for when the reptiles are scarce.


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 13, 2009)

mothers huge 4x4 with the spotties
Smokes
soft drink and iced coffee, and assorted packs of chips
torches
camera
hook


----------



## CountryTriton (Mar 13, 2009)

OK so far I'm taking.

Camera
Snake bite kit
A belly full of water
Water
A plastic sheet and tin can (for water)
Bourbon (although I prefer Bundy )
Ice Coffee
Head torch
Hand held torch
A mate that knows spots
A hook (although I see people getting flamed for touching snakes in the wild with one)
Chips
Soft drink
A woman (hopefully will cook breakfast too)
Mobile phone
And I don't know abuot the 4x4 as drinking and driving don't mix
Containers and pillow cases :shock:

Am I missing anything now?


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 13, 2009)

As you pointed out just a word of warning regarding taking snake hooks, containers, pillow cases etc etc. If for whatever reason you are pulled over whilst driving or if walking spotted with such equipment it is likely you will come under some scunity from the authorities. It can even be used to suggest you intended to disturbed wildlife (best case) or even intended to take from the wild and sold on the black market (haha I know their imagination runs wild sometimes). I wouldn't say strictly dont take them, just be aware of it and judge for yourself the likelihood of someone misguiding your intentions.


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 13, 2009)

CountryTriton said:


> OK so far I'm taking.
> 
> Camera
> Snake bite kit
> ...



you forgot a back pack to put it all in..
or maybe you juggle.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 13, 2009)

you forgot your shovel, how are you going to dig your hole to collect water? you don`t want dirt under your fingernails


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 13, 2009)

spoonman said:


> no one takes water?



I forgot the water last time and was slurping water out of a cattle-infested creek :lol:

Don't wear shorts! Most times mobile phones are bloody useless and I'll also back up previous requests about insect repellants  hehe


----------

